# Meet Aladin...



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

This little guy is a little over a year old and has had these thighs for about six months now. ARS baths dont make any difference and he doesn't seem to be hindered any by the anomaly. As you can see he likes to climb the glass to reach fleeing flies and hops around all day. Has anyone else seen this sort of thing?


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

looks like MC Hammer to me


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Poor baby.
Candy


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

QQ's like he has been lifting lots of weights. Hope everything turns out ok for the little guy.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

edwing206 said:


>


hahahaha!
i think i peed my pants


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

edwing206 said:


>


That's just wrong...made me laugh til my sides hurt.
Candy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

elephantisism???


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

In all seriousness, has a vet seen it and given his/her opinion on it?
Candy


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

To be honest and at the risk of sounding callous, I wouldn't bother having him checked out. Although I do care very much for each and every one of my frogs I cant justify spending the money on a cobalt with no other signs of distress. I do feel I make up for that by spending the time and money on proper quarantine, self administered medications, etc. If it were a less common frog or obviously in pain then that's different.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

the real question is what the hell do you put in that ff media  high protein shakes i would presume as well, might wanna tell her/him to cut back a little. and also to work out there arms as well you know kinda do a legs routine one day abs and arms the next.


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sure you've already thought about this, but what about sending Dr Frye a picture? It certainly looks like a unique problem and obviously not very common... maybe something he could diagnose or at least give a good guess with a picture? I know the exotic pet vets are often extremely expensive and don't have any experience with darts to even be helpful, but with his extensive dart background, it might be an instant diagnosis for him and perhaps an inexpensive medication you could give that would clear it up.. or at least peace of mind that it wouldn't spread to your other frogs. 
I have never seen anything like that but I would be worried about it possibly being contagious and putting your other frogs at risk... and maybe it is something easily treated with one of the frog meds you probably have on hand in a frog first aid kit? Just a thought... I hope it clears up for him and isn't anything serious!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay, first I feel sorry for the poor thing, but it doesn't seem to be unhealthy otherwise.

It can't make me help but think you need to fly Aladin out to Angels Camp in Calaveras County for the next frog jump. He could show those bullfrogs a thing or two,


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

giganticism? i was watching this thing on discovery health about this guy that was 8 feet or something and absolutly enormous. it wasn't that he was just tall, there was a hormone that was not being regulated and his bones would have continued to grow if he didn't get treated for it. crazy stuff!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

wouldn't the frog be really huge then? Not just his legs?


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Maybe he has elephantitis of the legs?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

poor girl...
on another note, not really relavent but still in the area of weird medical stuff: there was this guy who got an infection and his body started to turn into something that looked like a tree.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a female anthonyi that suffers from non-acute bloating. Dr. Frye has no clue what's wrong except perhaps an ovarian cyst. Sometimes there's nothing you can do about heredity. I had a female xenopus that suffered from a similar condition for about 4 years before I had to put her down. Just appreciate the frog and give it a good home.


----------

